# Betta and mystery snail



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok so I just bought a snail and I put him and a ghost shrimp in my bettas tank and he was cool up until right now I saw that my betts bitte the Antenna of the snail I know it will go back but should I leave him there and see what happens over the next few days or take him out ????? 

If I do I feel bad because I would have 2 give him a 1 gallon home 

Also my ghost shrimp is fine because he hide in back of the heater lol


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Be careful and watch the ghost shrimp because he/she just might become a snack for you betta:shock:. I would leave him in and see how he does. If he continues to b aggressive, I would remove him. If I'm wrong about that, someone will correct me.


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

The shrimp is hiding pretty good so I'm not worried so much and I will make sure 2 do so how many days should I give it until intake him out


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe 3-4? I might be wrong, though.


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

will i take the snail out because he tried to bit him soo and then i saw him go after the shrimp >< so now im double thinking if i should put my ADF in there


----------

